# keepin; yer gear dry .....for free



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

gotta love CL.....free stuff gives me warm fuzzies all over...plus i kin keep the gear dry.......bonus is when its done its job keeping things dry for the trips to the new BOL place..it will be reused as a shelter for sumthin'.....


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

That's really nice!! Looks brand new.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

very nice bud!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SWEET! I lived in one once for a month, pretty comfy.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

As a young child and staying with my cousin we were given a topper like that and give permission to put it on an old rusted truck behind the barn in the little woods. We made the best play house hideout ever! the only part of the truck that was rusted beyond use was the hood and engine the back part was fine.. sigh.. such memories.. I wonder if it is still there? Gonna have to look when I visit Aunty this summer..


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow.... awesomesauce... Amazing what some people will give away for free! Congrats on the great score!


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a heck of a score! I even like the color.  

For perspective, my brother has an '02 Chevy 1500 shortbed, dark blue. His buddy works at a car dealership that got a topper that perfectly matched bro's truck. He asked what they wanted for it and the dealership said $400. He told them that they were nuts and they "settled" for $250. It was just a regular fiberglass one, not a high top like yours.


----------



## rf197 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice find, rare to find a decent freebie on Craigslist in these parts.


----------

